# Itch scratched.



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

Just had to become a Bromptonaunt. Don't really need one, but I want one. 
So I had a word with a man and this arrived today. 






A nice blue 6 speed.
Fortunately SWMBO has just had her new machine so had no grounds for complaint. 

I've even managed to fold and unfold it. 

Now to find excuses to ride it.


----------



## Rocky (2 Jul 2021)

That's a great looking bike. Congratulations.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Jul 2021)

Very nice. Glue the dustcap in the RH pedal before it falls out!


----------



## Specialeyes (2 Jul 2021)

That's a beaut 😍 

You don't need an excuse to ride a Brommie! Any journey longer than 100 yards is quicker by Brompton, including the folding/unfolding - I use mine to pop to the local Co-Op which (and I've just checked on Google Earth) is 145 yards away


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

Thanks. One question - when I put it together there is a bit of play in the clasp that holds the back of the bike to the front - where the rubber bung is, Is this normal and if not how do I adjust it?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Glue the dustcap in the RH pedal before it falls out!


Will do.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Thanks. One question - when I put it together there is a bit of play in the clasp that holds the back of the bike to the front - where the rubber bung is, Is this normal and if not how do I adjust it?


It's normal. Many people don't use the clasp (it used to be a "delete option" and neither of mine have it). It just makes carrying it unfolded easier, but you rarely have to do that. Maybe for short flights of steps.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> It's normal. Many people don't use the clasp (it used to be a "delete option" and neither of mine have it). It just makes carrying it unfolded easier, but you rarely have to do that. Maybe for short flights of steps.


Thank you. I'm not planning on going up too many steps with it.


----------



## Cirrus (2 Jul 2021)

Nice bike....... I have a very similar itch that may need scratching at some point


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

I just dropped lucky. Right place, right time. 
Couldn't not take it.


----------



## Cambram (2 Jul 2021)

Before it gets scratched, find an old leather gardening glove to slip over the folded pedal when folding for storage. I once saw a Brompton that had a big lump machined out of the pedal to avoid this damage - and he called himself an engineer! I have had my Brompton about 23 years. They may have improved this item, in the meantime. Enjoy it.


----------



## kayakerles (2 Jul 2021)

Such a fascinating and interesting looking 2-wheel vehicle. I hope I get to ride one some day. I have only seen one ONCE here in the States, yet it is such a fine looking piece of machinery. Well done, Brompton. A piece of art, somehow. I must admit, I am curious to experience what it feels like to ride a bike with such small wheels and the seat and handlebar way up high. A new experience it will be for me some day I am sure.

Have you rode one before? What was your first impression of the ride?


----------



## kayakerles (2 Jul 2021)

Just went to the Brompton site. They have three of their models in stock, and are currently out of stock for 15 others! People must be snapping these up. They are quite pricey! But they're intriguing.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Have you rode one before? What was your first impression of the ride?


I have ridden one before but it was so long ago that I can remember little about it.

Small wheels are twitchy. No doubt about that. Coming from full size road wheels it was a shock to the system.
Wobble, wobble, wobble. But that only lasted for about 25 yards and then I was into the groove.
The riding position is very good and well thought out. No problems there. I wouldn't dream of doing 100 miles or km on it though I'm sure many have.
They are principally town or short distance bikes - at least that's what mine will be used for. But for such journeys its much easier than getting the big road bike out.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Just went to the Brompton site. They have three of their models in stock, and are currently out of stock for 15 others! People must be snapping these up. They are quite pricey! But they're intriguing.


As I said....right place right time. I just dropped lucky.


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> People must be snapping these up.


They are! Just sold mine on eBay due to not riding it as much as I thought I would. I got £33 less than I paid for it 3 1/2 years ago. It was bought by someone who specialises in shipping them to the Far East and selling them on.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I have ridden one before but it was so long ago that I can remember little about it.
> 
> Small wheels are twitchy. No doubt about that. Coming from full size road wheels it was a shock to the system.
> Wobble, wobble, wobble. But that only lasted for about 25 yards and then I was into the groove.
> ...


I find that a front bag irons out any wobbles with a bit more weight on the front rather than a bag behind the saddle. Mine gets heavier by the week until I have a gut out and then the build up starts again. I have one of the bigger Brompton bags but mostly use a "basket" I got from lidl for about £10.


----------



## raggydoll (2 Jul 2021)

I'm jealous!
Enjoy it!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

raggydoll said:


> I'm jealous!
> Enjoy it!


----------



## FishFright (2 Jul 2021)

It's also an itch I will need to to scratch at some point . That blue really suits it's lines.


----------



## raggydoll (2 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


>





Well made by a brand that has stood the test of time
Reliable
Plenty of spares and spares are actually really reasonably priced (for sprockets, chainrings etc).

There's a youtube channel from Brilliant Bikes (I think they're a bike shop) but they make loads of videos on bromptons, how to do basic maintenance, review bags etc.

Explain things really well.

Lots of good info if you have the time to work your way through some of their videos:

https://www.youtube.com/user/brilliantbikes/videos


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

FishFright said:


> It's also an itch I will need to to scratch at some point . That blue really suits it's lines.


Yes. When I was told it would be blue I was expecting a brightish blue. Maybe Chelsea blue or similar. 
Initially I was a little disappointed when I saw it, but now that I've had a good play with it, and a few little rides, I agree with you. It looks classy. Glad I've got it.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

raggydoll said:


> Well made by a brand that has stood the test of time
> Reliable
> Plenty of spares and spares are actually really reasonably priced (for sprockets, chainrings etc).
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I will have a look at that. I have heard of them somewhere, sometime.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

There is an Inside the Factory programme about Brompton. Series 2 Episode 4. I remember watching it and it was very good. 
Unfortunately it is not available at present, unless some geek knows how to retrieve it from God ( or Allah) knows where in the cloud☁️☁️☁️


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Jul 2021)

Sam colour as my daughters, who a couple of years ago asked if we might look at a folder so she could use the train sometimes, if needed, and then cycle 3 miles to her workplace.
We looked at the Carrera, and watched one of the tech guys mess around folding it.
A week later I bought her an M6L, same colour, and she love it!
Well done for being in the right place at the right time.





hers and mine In Guildford.


----------



## kayakerles (2 Jul 2021)

I probably would have done the same. Can’t wait to try one, or something similar sometime. I live in a city where everything is close by, so something like that would be great for scoot-arounds. But so is my urbanized mountain bike. Our apartment building bike room is very handy, so any bike can come out easy, but I’m already stacked 3-bikes deep so I should just behave. Jostling the 3 of them, locking/unlocking, moving is already a bit of a circus. I’m just glad I don’t have to keep any of them in our 2nd floor apartment.  Nice find, Darius.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

The folding does seem relatively simple. Notcsure I'll do it often enough to get down to 30 seconds!


----------



## GM (2 Jul 2021)

After 2 pages, someone's got to say it....Welcome to the fold!


----------



## berlinonaut (2 Jul 2021)

Cambram said:


> Before it gets scratched, find an old leather gardening glove to slip over the folded pedal when folding for storage. I once saw a Brompton that had a big lump machined out of the pedal to avoid this damage - and he called himself an engineer! I have had my Brompton about 23 years. They may have improved this item, in the meantime. Enjoy it.


They improved it 2008. For 13 years now there is a little nob on the inner side of the left crank that avoids that the folded pedal scratches the frame.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I have ridden one before but it was so long ago that I can remember little about it.
> 
> Small wheels are twitchy. No doubt about that. Coming from full size road wheels it was a shock to the system.
> Wobble, wobble, wobble. But that only lasted for about 25 yards and then I was into the groove.
> ...


I did the same as you and ended-up with exactly the same bike...I didn’t need one!
I’ve done over 100 miles per day on it without issue and toured fully loaded too.
Great fun.
Other small wheelers are not twitchy, it’s a Brompton characteristic.
I’ve just picked- up a 2 speed to compliment the fully loaded 6 speed :-)


----------



## raggydoll (2 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> There is an Inside the Factory programme about Brompton. Series 2 Episode 4. I remember watching it and it was very good.
> Unfortunately it is not available at present, unless some geek knows how to retrieve it from God ( or Allah) knows where in the cloud☁☁☁



Boom!

Inside the factory - brompton.


View: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4ppzak


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2021)

raggydoll said:


> Boom!
> 
> Inside the factory - brompton.
> 
> ...



Sorry. There's sod all on that but feathers floating across the screen, once you are past the adverts for Far Eastern holidays.


----------



## raggydoll (2 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Sorry. There's sod all on that but feathers floating across the screen, once you are past the adverts for Far Eastern holidays.



Weird..works for me.

Does this link work?
https://www.freedomfoldingbikes.com/videos/how-its-made/inside-the-factory-brompton/


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jul 2021)

Brompton, big mistake. I'll give you £50 for it, which is about all it is worth S/H once you see through the hype.....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Brompton, big mistake. I'll give you £50 for it, which is about all it is worth S/H once you see through the hype.....



Your ride team already in bed again?


----------



## cougie uk (2 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> The folding does seem relatively simple. Notcsure I'll do it often enough to get down to 30 seconds!


I think I got the fold down to just over 10 seconds when I'd be taking it into the office lift every day. 
You can get after market magnetic clasps to help.


----------



## cougie uk (2 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> I probably would have done the same. Can’t wait to try one, or something similar sometime. I live in a city where everything is close by, so something like that would be great for scoot-arounds. But so is my urbanized mountain bike. Our apartment building bike room is very handy, so any bike can come out easy, but I’m already stacked 3-bikes deep so I should just behave. Jostling the 3 of them, locking/unlocking, moving is already a bit of a circus. I’m just glad I don’t have to keep any of them in our 2nd floor apartment.  Nice find, Darius.


Do they have any Brompton hire boxes near you ? 

https://www.bromptonbikehire.com/docks


----------



## 12boy (2 Jul 2021)

I love mine and it is my favorite unless gravel, snow and ice are the menu du jour. I can carry a lot if weight if I need to and it might be 1/2 mph slower than my big wheel bikes. Round these parts people think nothing of dropping 5k on a mountain bike and the Bromptie is a bargain by comparison. I regularly ride around 20 miles a day and it is no more work than my other rides.
I like the brilliant bikes YouTube presentations and there are lots more on a variety of DIY Bromptie stuff from others as well. I hope your experience with your Brompton is as good as mine has been.


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Jul 2021)

A colleague used to work in a bike shop when he was a student. They used to have a fold/unfold a Brompton race every morning. Whoever could do it the fastest got to work on the Brompton section that day


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (3 Jul 2021)

raggydoll said:


> Weird..works for me.
> 
> Does this link work?
> https://www.freedomfoldingbikes.com/videos/how-its-made/inside-the-factory-brompton/


Thank you. That seems to start properly; I'll watch it in full later.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I wouldn't dream of doing 100 miles or km on it though I'm sure many have.


I’ve seen people ride audaxes on Bromptons.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (3 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve seen people ride audaxes on Bromptons.


I'm sure they have. 
I guess there will be some mtb type set ups as well. Not for me - I'm too soft!


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Just had to become a Bromptonaunt. Don't really need one, but I want one.
> So I had a word with a man and this arrived today.
> View attachment 596992
> 
> ...


Very smart 😎
Hope you have lots of fun!


----------



## gom (3 Jul 2021)

I got mine (22 years ago - as noted elsewhere - yawn, yawn) when I was left some money by a relative. No real use for it then or since, but never regretted it. And it has proved very useful of course, making train + bike a viable option many times. I 💛 Brompton.
Enjoy!


----------



## Cambram (3 Jul 2021)

berlinonaut said:


> They improved it 2008. For 13 years now there is a little nob on the inner side of the left crank that avoids that the folded pedal scratches the frame.


Good to know. The problem of being an early adopter!


----------



## kayakerles (3 Jul 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Do they have any Brompton hire boxes near you ?
> 
> https://www.bromptonbikehire.com/docks


Yeah,Cougie ~ It looks like there are a few in my tri-state area, Washington DC, Maryland, and Virginia. I don’t have a car so I would have to make a journey by metro, but I think I could swing it. I will have to do so, just out of real curiosity as to what they are like.  All this Brompton talk has me wondering what these sharp wonders of engineering are like. I see they even make electric ones too, but I am not after those yet.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (3 Jul 2021)

I don't live in a big city, or even a big town - thankfully!
My knowledge of London commuters is limited to comments on here and what I see on TV. When I watch the news, and a reporter is live on air it is very noticeable the number of Brommies whizzing past behind them. Few big wheel bikes presumably due to train travel problems.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jul 2021)

Brommies are great for mixed mode commutes or journeys. They are also really agile and you have a good high view. So great for traversing built up traffic.


----------



## FrankCrank (3 Jul 2021)

Don't forget you can sell the empty Brommie box for a tidy sum. Imagine if you could get someone like Banksy to do a quick sketch on it what it would sell for


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (3 Jul 2021)

I've just watched the programme. Never knew frames were powdercoated inside and out. Excellent.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> I love mine and it is my favorite unless gravel, snow and ice are the menu du jour.


My M12R is the bike of choice if it's snowy, icy or just slippery. There's far less of it to get tangled up with when the bike goes in three different directions and I get an unexpected lie-down in the slush...


----------



## 12boy (4 Jul 2021)

My M12R is the bike of choice if it's snowy, icy or just slippery. There's far less of it to get tangled up with when the bike goes in three different directions and I get an unexpected lie-down in the slush...
I could give it a try with my Scwalbe studded snows.


----------



## palinurus (5 Jul 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> My M12R is the bike of choice if it's snowy, icy or just slippery. There's far less of it to get tangled up with when the bike goes in three different directions and I get an unexpected lie-down in the slush...



Sold mine (an M3) quite a while ago but I did ride it home in the snow once- easy to drop the saddle and use legs as outriggers when going downhill.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> My M12R is the bike of choice if it's snowy, icy or just slippery. There's far less of it to get tangled up with when the bike goes in three different directions and I get an unexpected lie-down in the slush...


It's another reason why I use mine for the pub! Ended-up making a Foodie shaped imprint on a Norfolk lane hedge on Friday night's ride back...it's easy to get back onto a Brompton....must have been gravel or summat....
The next day, the imprint was still there!


----------



## Rocky (5 Jul 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's another reason why I use mine for the pub! Ended-up making a Foodie shaped imprint on a Norfolk lane hedge on Friday night's ride back...it's easy to get back onto a Brompton....must have been gravel or summat....
> The next day, the imprint was still there!


I bet Wimps fell about laughing too.....


----------



## Rocky (5 Jul 2021)

I ride my Brommie most of the time now......since last year's back operation it is the most comfortable bike for my lumbar spine. It's just as quick as my other bikes too.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (5 Jul 2021)

I'd like a little wire basket to go on the front for occasional use. I can buy a pricey Brompton thing but that's not sensible. 
I can buy a bracket to put on a basket, but which basket is best? Don't want a massive thing, just smallish job for T&O use. 
Have any of you cobbled something together?


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jul 2021)

People have said good things about the Wilko basket iirc.


----------



## GM (5 Jul 2021)

Rocky said:


> I ride my Brommie most of the time now......since last year's back operation it is the most comfortable bike for my lumbar spine. It's just as quick as my other bikes too.
> 
> View attachment 597451




I see you've changed your handle bars, much better with those grips as well!
I can throughly recommend Schwalbe One tan wall tyres, they roll so much better. Glad your backs on the mend!


----------



## Rocky (5 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> I see you've changed your handle bars, much better with those grips as well!
> I can throughly recommend Schwalbe One tan wall tyres, they roll so much better. Glad your backs on the mend!
> 
> View attachment 597454


Yes, the M bars are far better than the P ones (in my opinion) - not sure why I ever chose them. I've got marathon pluses at the moment which are wearing a bit thin......I might change them for those tan walls - they look good.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2021)

Rocky said:


> Yes, the M bars are far better than the P ones (in my opinion) - not sure why I ever chose them. I've got marathon pluses at the moment which are wearing a bit thin......I might change them for those tan walls - they look good.


I nearly went for those, but baulked a bit at the price. On my New 2 speed I went for these on the advice of LBC members et al:
https://www.condorcycles.com/products/continental-urban-tyre-for-brompton

Not done enough miles to rate them yet....


----------



## Rocky (5 Jul 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> I nearly went for those, but baulked a bit at the price. On my New 2 speed I went for these on the advice of LBC members et al:
> https://www.condorcycles.com/products/continental-urban-tyre-for-brompton
> 
> Not done enough miles to rate them yet....


They presumably roll well enough to catapult you into a hedge.

Seriously, though, do let us know how they get on......they'll certainly be much easier to fit than Marathon Pluses.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2021)

Rocky said:


> They presumably roll well enough to catapult you into a hedge.
> 
> Seriously, though, do let us know how they get on......they'll certainly be much easier to fit than Marathon Pluses.


I was ON M+ when I went in the hedge!!


----------

